# Water conditions in Canada



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

This is what I saw last week on my annual fishing trip to Sask.From the border here up to Russel,Manitoba there is good water conditions and most potholes are holding good numbers of ducks.We saw some covered with Mallard Drakes.From Russel to Yorkton,Sask. water conditions were pretty good.From Yorkton to Foam Lake to Wadena to Melfort to Prince Albert is was very,very dry.We saw basically no water.Most potholes were burned and being farmed.The only water we saw was in the borrow pits along the highway.In some places they were scraping the black ground off the bottom of potholes and piling it to sell.It will take major storms to bring them back.Now on the way home some areas were recieving rain but I don't know how much.
If they get no big rains before this fall the birds will be concentrated on the big waters that are left and so will the hunters.The area that is dry will produce virtually no ducks.


----------



## Dr. Bob (Mar 3, 2002)

Thanks for the report Ken.


----------

